# Gotta "go" after eating... every time >:/



## kwhere? (Dec 7, 2011)

Every time I eat a meal or snack or fuzz from under the couch... jk, I have to go. Sometimes before the meal is even over. I've never had an accident but I always rush off to the bathroom right after eating. I haven't been diagnosed with anything. I used to have problems with my stomach where if I didn't have food constantly, I would puke and sometimes even after I ate I'd puke. Not by choice trust me but it would happen. My doctor prescribed me antacids which didn't work so I just learned to work with my body and I always keep crackers handy to absorb excess acid. But that's not why I'm here. Over the past year or so I've been having tummy problems out the other end... I am afraid to talk to a doctor about it because it's embarrassing and I don't really know how to describe it. It's really getting to me because I'm pretty sure my friends and family all think I have an eating disorder because I just have a naturally high metabolism so I'm skinny but I eat food, lots of food, and just always have to "go" after I put something in my mouth. I do experience stomach pains frequently and I don't know what to do. I don't have an eating disorder (of my own actions) and I'm sick of people looking at me like they know what's going on behind that stall door. Help P.S. I guess I should clarify "go." I mean explosive watery nonsense shooting out of my rear. Differs in color from day to day. I'm pretty sure I've shat the rainbow... sorry that was gross. I don't know what to do :/P.S.S. I also should mention I'm a 19 year old female who hasn't changed my diet in a long time. I tried eating "better," more expensive, foods and nothing worked so I went back to the same ole same ole college budget cuisine.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you looked at our Diarrhea forum yet?? Please see the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread thumbtacked to the top of that page. Calcium Carbonate supplements may indeed help you!Then you could also use imodium of you need it.


----------



## kwhere? (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll look into that stuff! Thank you so much! I just don't really know where to look still and still feel weird about things. :/


----------

